# Sheep and ferns



## gohammergo (Dec 18, 2005)

Can sheep safely eat ferns? We have an abundance of ferns and could cut them for feed. I know horses can't eat them, but what about sheep? Thanks in advance.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Could depend on the type of ferns. Bracken ferns are poison for horses. Do the sheep eat ferns if given a choice of things to graze? That not eating certain plants is usually a sign the plant is not good for them. animals seem to know this about many plants. Only eat them and GET SICK, if grazing is gone or they don't have enough other stuff to eat like hay.

You need to ID the ferns, then look them up for sheep toxicity. I haven't heard of sheep liking ferns, but there are many ferns in different locations, so it is possible. Be careful, don't try to save money feeding them "free green stuff" that could harm them.


----------



## BleedBlue&Gold (Jul 22, 2013)

not trying to hijack this thread or anything, but does anyone know a website with all the toxic plants that sheep can't eat with pictures?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Most ferns are toxic to all livestock... and bracken can cause all kinds of issues.

I find most lists not complete...
Buttercup is another one that isn't good for stock.

http://sheep.osu.edu/2010/06/23/common-poisonous-plants/

This site is quite good but long....

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/poison.html


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine will go up into the woods and chew on the ferns a little bit, but they have lots of grass. Its their choice to eat that stuff and i trust their instinct. Horse tail ferns are poisonous is large quantities but Ive seen mine eat a little bit without problem. 

I wouldn't feed them ferns as a meal, though. if they want to eat it they can, but they should have grasses and forbs available 

I've got so much buttercup around my property....i hope i can get rid of it at some point.


----------

